
Show HN: Foodcratic – Another food finding iOS app - jjkim
http://www.foodcratic.com
======
jjkim
FAQ: Why not yelp or another competing restaurant review app? I wanted to
focus solely on the food and I believe the best way to do that is with a
simple up/down rating system. You can rate up/down menu items to reflect if
the food was good or not. And you can rate up/down the restaurant if you'd
come back. Do I stand a chance?

